# Welches Handy kaufen???



## Pat1810 (2. August 2011)

Moin Moin,

ich möchte mir gerne ende des Jahres ein neues Handy kaufen. Ich kann mich aber noch nicht richtig entscheiden welchen ich nehme. Ich wollte maximal 350€ ausgeben. Weniger wäre natürlich schöner. Habe mal ein wenig gegooglet und kame zu diesen: HTC Desire Z ... HTC Incredible S ... HTC Desire HD ... Samsung Nexus S ... HTC Desire S ... Motorola Defy ... HTC HD7 ... Samsung Galaxy S und Samung Galaxy Ace. Vielleicht hat einer von euch eins dieser Handys und kann es Empfehlen. 

Ich danke schon mal im Vorraus ... ^^

MFG Pat1810


----------



## Koyote (2. August 2011)

Also das HTC Desire HD kann ich nur wärmstens Empfehlen, habe es selber und es ist einfach ein Traum


----------



## HAWX (2. August 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Also das HTC Desire HD kann ich nur wärmstens Empfehlen, habe es selber und es ist einfach ein Traum



Ja da würde ich Tim zustimmen.
Sonst finde ich das Desire S noch ganz gut


----------



## Pat1810 (2. August 2011)

Wie ich sehe seid ihr für HTC mit Android, was auch meine Richtung wäre, das sind ja auch gute Handy aber was ist mit Win7 als Betreibssystem oder Samsung mit Android???


----------



## HAWX (2. August 2011)

Pat1810 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich sehe seid ihr für HTC mit Android, was auch meine Richtung wäre, das sind ja auch gute Handy aber was ist mit Win7 als Betreibssystem oder Samsung mit Android???



Naja also Win7 Phone ist designtechnisch nicht mein Fall und der Store ist recht mager.
Samsung würde ich nur in Form des SGS2 nehmen, da mir Sense eher zu sagt als Touchwiz.


----------



## Koyote (2. August 2011)

Pat1810 schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe seid ihr für HTC mit Android, was auch meine Richtung wäre, das sind ja auch gute Handy aber was ist mit Win7 als Betreibssystem oder Samsung mit Android???


 Also ich finde Android ist das beste System für Smartphones.


----------



## Pat1810 (2. August 2011)

Also lieber nicht Win7. Das SGS2 ist mir noch ein wenig teuer. Dann wir es wohl ein HTC werden


----------



## Koyote (2. August 2011)

Ja, finde das Win7 nicht so gut. Mit HTC und Android bist du bestens bedient


----------



## HAWX (2. August 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde Android ist das beste System für Smartphones.



Oder iOS, aber lass hier jetzt keinen War ausbrechen. Ich mag iOS einfach ist schick designed.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. August 2011)

Das ist alles immer geschmackssache ich habe das Defy und würde dir zum Defy+ raten was bald rauskommen soll mit aktuellen Android und besserer CPU und GPU denn P/L mäßig finde ich das sehr gut jedoch sollte man nicht erwarten das die Camera mega ist fürn schnappschuss am Tag reichts aber wenns bissl dämmert wirds schon schlechter und Videos sind eher mäßig keine Ahnung ob es sich bein defy+ ändert aber ich glaube eher nicht dafür hatts andere vorteile wie IP67.

Wenn du eher bessere Bilder willst solltest du zb. zu den HTC HDs oder S oder Samsung Galaxy S oder S+ greifen.

Ich würde diese Tabelle als groben Anhaltspunkt nehmen.(Ich weiß es ist Bild aber ich kenne sonst keine Seite die so ne gute Liste aufstellt und vorallem bei dem Fazit vergleichbare Handys vorschlägt und die Vorteile benennt)
Vergleich: Handys im Test - CHIP Online

Bei Windows 7 würde ich eher noch warten wie sich das weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Pat1810 (2. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Oder iOS, aber lass hier jetzt keinen War ausbrechen. Ich mag iOS einfach ist schick designed.


 
Hmm iOS gibt es ja nur mit IPhone und das mag ich nicht soo


----------



## Koyote (2. August 2011)

Mit Ios kann man nicht einmal Flashinhalte abspielen ohne was böses zu machen


----------



## HAWX (2. August 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Ios kann man nicht einmal Flashinhalte abspielen ohne was böses zu machen



Öhm ganz ehrlich ich hab mein Iphone seit 7 Monaten und hab erst eine Seite gefunden, die sich nicht öffnen lies.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. August 2011)

Wenn du bei Android die MUI Costumrom draufmachst hast auch diese iOS Oberfläche (verlierst aber die Garantie)
MIUI, Redefining Android – MIUI Android Developers

Leute bitte fangt nicht mit dem iOs ist besser oder schlechter als Android an denn das interessiert den Threadersteller nicht da er ja bekundet hat das er kein IPhone will also spielt es keine Rolle was ihr denkt das besser oder schlechter ist.

Meinungen sind wie Arschlöcher jeder hat eins aber keiner will sie hören.


----------



## Koyote (2. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Öhm ganz ehrlich ich hab mein Iphone seit 7 Monaten und hab erst eine Seite gefunden, die sich nicht öffnen lies.


 Dann schau dir mal auf der Kawasaki seite von nem Motorrad alle Produktbilder an. Die kannst du nicht sehen


----------



## NexusEXE (2. August 2011)

Also das htc desire hd ist zwar schön, hat aber teilweise ein bisschen veraltete Hardware weil es mamchmal bei befehlen ruckelt. Wenn du ein Handy mit grossem bildschirm möchtest kann ich dir das nexuas s vorstellen welches ja, wie du sicher weist, der nachfolger vom nexus one von google ist. Das nexus s ist aber dem nex one um längen überlegen. Ansonsten empfehle ich dir das incredible mit sense.


----------



## NexusEXE (2. August 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du bei Android die MUI Costumrom draufmachst hast auch diese iOS Oberfläche (verlierst aber die Garantie)
> MIUI, Redefining Android – MIUI Android Developers
> 
> Leute bitte fangt nicht mit dem iOs ist besser oder schlechter als Android an denn das interessiert den Threadersteller nicht da er ja bekundet hat das er kein IPhone will also spielt es keine Rolle was ihr denkt das besser oder schlechter ist.
> ...



Gibt es denn keine oberfläche für android, die ziemlicg genau wie ios aussieht?


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. August 2011)

Mit nem Launcher und dem richtigen theme kommt es dem iOS schon ziemlich nah aber wie das genau aussieht keine Ahnung.


----------



## Koyote (2. August 2011)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Also das htc desire hd ist zwar schön, hat aber teilweise ein bisschen veraltete Hardware weil es mamchmal bei befehlen ruckelt. Wenn du ein Handy mit grossem bildschirm möchtest kann ich dir das nexuas s vorstellen welches ja, wie du sicher weist, der nachfolger vom nexus one von google ist. Das nexus s ist aber dem nex one um längen überlegen. Ansonsten empfehle ich dir das incredible mit sense.


 Wo ruckelt das bei dir ?


----------



## NexusEXE (2. August 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ruckelt das bei dir ?



Na ja wenn man zu beispiel im menü schnell runterscrollt und es muss viel anzeigen oder bei en bildern. Auf jeden fall ist es wie bei einem rechner; desto grössere bildschirme, desto grösserer rechenaufwand, darum ist das desire und das desire s ja schneller ob wohl ziemlich die gleiche cpu verbaut ist.


----------



## Koyote (2. August 2011)

Also bei ruckelt da nix.


----------



## Pat1810 (2. August 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Wenn du bei Android die MUI Costumrom draufmachst hast auch diese iOS Oberfläche (verlierst aber die Garantie)
> MIUI, Redefining Android – MIUI Android Developers
> 
> Leute bitte fangt nicht mit dem iOs ist besser oder schlechter als Android an denn das interessiert den Threadersteller nicht da er ja bekundet hat das er kein IPhone will also spielt es keine Rolle was ihr denkt das besser oder schlechter ist.
> ...


 
Danke das du das geschreiben hast ... xD


Win7 fällt ja dann weg ... Aber was is mit dem Desire Z ... das is sehr edel und sehr gut verarbeitet und soo ...


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. August 2011)

Hatt aber "nur" ein 800mhz Prozi da würd ich dann schon lieber das Desire S oder HD nehmen.


----------



## Pat1810 (2. August 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hatt aber "nur" ein 800mhz Prozi da würd ich dann schon lieber das Desire S oder HD nehmen.


 
Hmmm ... du hast ja eigentlich recht ... das war aber meine erste wahl ... als ich angefangen hatte zu schauen, vor nehm Monat oder soo ... da war das günstig aber jetzt ist das wieder teuer gewurden. Die Tastatur brauche ich ja eigentlcih auch nicht. ... so is die wahl wieder kleiner gewurden ... hihi


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. August 2011)

Wie wärs denn damit
Sony Ericsson Xperia neo - Test - CHIP Handy Welt


----------



## Pat1810 (2. August 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn damit
> Sony*Ericsson Xperia*neo - Test - CHIP Handy Welt


 
joa ... Android 2,3 ... groß ... 8,1 Megapixel .... könnte man auch nehmen ... werde mir mal in test video reinziehen


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. August 2011)

Ja aber bevor du eins kaufst schau dir die Favouriten nochmal life im Laden an und entscheide dann.

Aber bis ende des Jahres kann noch einiges passieren also am besten nochmal kurz vorm Kauf nachfragen


----------



## Pat1810 (2. August 2011)

kla ... am besten schaut man sich die handys im laden an ... da kann man am besten testen und soo .... is nur die frage ob ein HTC, weil HTC macht ja eigentlich die besten handys ....


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. August 2011)

Naja die besten ist wohl auch übertrieben.
Samsung baut auch sehr gute Handy ebenso finde ich mein Motorola sehr gut verarbeitet und die qualität ist auch klasse. 
Sony Erricson ist auch sehr gut leider habens den Smartphonetrend extrem verpennt und kommen jetzt erst mit den ersten gescheiten her.
Über Nokia brauch ma ja nett reden die halten immernoch ihr Symbian fest.


----------



## Pat1810 (3. August 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Naja die besten ist wohl auch übertrieben.
> Samsung baut auch sehr gute Handy ebenso finde ich mein Motorola sehr gut verarbeitet und die qualität ist auch klasse.
> Sony Erricson ist auch sehr gut leider habens den Smartphonetrend extrem verpennt und kommen jetzt erst mit den ersten gescheiten her.
> Über Nokia brauch ma ja nett reden die halten immernoch ihr Symbian fest.


 
Samsung macht auch gute und Motorola auch ... keine frage ... aber HTC hat sehr viele gute Smartphones rausgebracht ... die noch zu den besten gehören wie das neue Sensation von HTC ...


----------



## Ahab (3. August 2011)

Pat1810 schrieb:


> Win7 fällt ja dann weg ...


 
Warum? Hast du dir Windows *Phone *7 mal im Laden angesehen? Wenn dir das Design zusagt, könntest du sehr glücklich damit werden.  Es gibt nur leider ein paar Hemmschuhe, Mango (das große Update im Herbst) wird da aber an vielen Stellen nachbessern. Kernprobleme bleiben aber: 

-Datenzugriff *nur *per Zune und Live (kein Festplattenmodus, jedenfalls ohne Fummelei...)
-kein Bluetooth-FTP, ergo keine Datenübertragung per Bluetooth
-begrenzteres App-Angebot im Gegensatz zu iOS und Android (doch es werden immer mehr und man Vergleiche den Altersunterschied...)

Wenn dich diese Punkte nicht stören, du mit deinem Smartphone nicht unbedingt die Welt erobern willst und es hauptsächlich zum Musikhören, Surfen, mailen, telefonieren und simsen nutzt, dann ist auch ein Windows Phone mehr als ausreichend. Es ist überaus stabil, performant und ich persönlich finde es deutlich übersichtlicher und leichter zugänglich als Android. 

Und Zune als mobiler Musicplayer macht deutlich mehr Laune, als der bei Android (von HTC Desire zu HTC 7 Mozart gewechselt).


----------



## Pat1810 (3. August 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> Warum? Hast du dir Windows *Phone *7 mal im Laden angesehen? Wenn dir das Design zusagt, könntest du sehr glücklich damit werden.  Es gibt nur leider ein paar Hemmschuhe, Mango (das große Update im Herbst) wird da aber an vielen Stellen nachbessern. Kernprobleme bleiben aber:
> 
> -Datenzugriff *nur *per Zune und Live (kein Festplattenmodus, jedenfalls ohne Fummelei...)
> -kein Bluetooth-FTP, ergo keine Datenübertragung per Bluetooth
> ...


 
das ist es eben, das design, das gefällt mir nicht. Vorallem z.B. bei den Kontakten. Die sind ja in 3 Teile unterteilt und das sieht komisch aus


----------



## Ahab (3. August 2011)

Schade.  Dann kann ich dir eigentlich nur noch raten bei HTC zu bleiben.   In Sachen Verarbeitung mein absoluter Favorit.


----------



## Pat1810 (3. August 2011)

Habe mir mal zum Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo ein paar Testvideos angeschaut. ist ein geiles Handy ... hat alles was man braucht ... es is im gegensatz zu HTC die über 350€ kosten sehr günstig ... man würde es unter 300€ bekommen, das Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo. Bei dem Chip Test ist das ja auch auf Platz 4 Vergleich: Handys im Test - CHIP Online
Optimal ... was will man mehr ...


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. August 2011)

Pat1810 schrieb:
			
		

> Samsung macht auch gute und Motorola auch ... keine frage ... aber HTC hat sehr viele gute Smartphones rausgebracht ... die noch zu den besten gehören wie das neue Sensation von HTC ...



Dafür kosten die auch mehr. Und das sensation ist auch um einiges teurer. Das ist eher die konkurren vom sgs2. Man sollte schon die gleiche preisklasse als vergleich nehmen.


----------



## Pat1810 (3. August 2011)

jo ... HTC is teuer ... so gesehen müsste ich ja bei Samsung ... Sony und Motorola bleiben, weil die in der selben Preisklasse sind zumindest die, die ich ich am anfang schrieb


----------



## flankendiskriminator (3. August 2011)

Mir wäre Windows Phone 7 zu gefährlich, weil die Preisentwicklung der Handys nicht gerade dafür spricht, dass das System wirklich beliebt ist.


----------



## Pat1810 (3. August 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Mir wäre Windows Phone 7 zu gefährlich, weil die Preisentwicklung der Handys nicht gerade dafür spricht, dass das System wirklich beliebt ist.


 
Ein Windows 7 Phone wollte ich mir eh nicht holen ... da es noch nicht ausgereift ist ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> -Datenzugriff *nur *per Zune und Live (kein Festplattenmodus, jedenfalls ohne Fummelei...)
> -kein Bluetooth-FTP, ergo keine Datenübertragung per Bluetooth
> -begrenzteres App-Angebot im Gegensatz zu iOS und Android (doch es werden immer mehr und man Vergleiche den Altersunterschied...)


 
Schon mal ein Grund, vom Windows Phone 7 die Finger zu lassen und dann eher auf die 6,5 zu setzen.


----------



## Pat1810 (3. August 2011)

Womit ich mich anfreunden könnte, das wäre eben das Xperia Neo von Sony ... irgenwie finde ich das geil ... ^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. August 2011)

Na dann schaus dir life an


----------



## Pat1810 (3. August 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Na dann schaus dir life an


 
Das werde ich tun ...


----------

